# Subs Shut Off??



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

I want to know why all of a sudden my subs shut off....last time it did it i checked the amp and the power green light was flashing. i was thinking it could probably be that the ground for the amp is loose?? my tweeters and highs stay on, and all of a sudden "zap" there go my subs, and next thing you know "zap" they are back again....why?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Does the amp get hot and then shut off? If so, it's cause your amp might be giving off way too much power than it can handle. Check if your subs are wired in parallel or series.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

no, i dont think the amp gets hot..i have a 1200w amp powering two sony subs which max i am letting out 600w, so i doubt my amp is over heating. also today on my way out of school, the subs shut off and than came back on like in 5 seconds max.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sounds like your ground could be loose. i had that same problem. just sauder(sp?) the ground to the chasis, that's what eleminated my problem.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *sounds like your ground could be loose. i had that same problem. just sauder(sp?) the ground to the chasis, that's what eleminated my problem. *



I second that!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

the amp that i have (Sony XM-1600GXD) i heard also has a function to turn off the subs if it feels anywhere near pressured....could that be the case too? cuz lately it has not done it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

pressured how?


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

you are getting a fault protection. Like said above check the ground


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

i got the problem fixed.....turns out that i checked the ground and everything and it was not that. so i called the place where i got my system installed and i asked them, it turned out to be the fuse that's inside the engine bay connected to the system IT WAS FRIED! the idiots that installed my system put a 40Watt fuse on my system, and it should take an 80Watt fuse....and that's what they replaced it with, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

if you had a blown fuse NO power would get through. your amps wouldn't turn on then off. they would just be off. they musta fixed something then just told you it was a fuse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

sno said:


> *if you had a blown fuse NO power would get through. your amps wouldn't turn on then off. they would just be off. they musta fixed something then just told you it was a fuse. *


nah.....what would happen is that my subs would shut off, and than all of a sudden come back on again. Than yesterday (2/26/03) i went to my friends house and played a three six mafia cd he had burned for me, and i was quadding sick as hell.....next thing you know it shut off. I thought it was probably the amps safety mode or something, and it did not come back on. When i got home i checked my ground, and it was perfect. I called the place and they were like "check the fuse in the engine bay" and i did and it was demolished...i went and got it changed, and now it's perfect. I figured there must have been some false contact because the fuse was starting to twist and break little by little.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

This is a prime example why i never have anyone but me do the install 
glad to see it's working


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> *This is a prime example why i never have anyone but me do the install
> glad to see it's working *


I know man, but from my past experiences with systems, i get very impatient and pissed.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nismofreak said:


> *I know man, but from my past experiences with systems, i get very impatient and pissed. *


No offense, if you have 'any' experience with systems, why did you go with sony?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *No offense, if you have 'any' experience with systems, why did you go with sony? *


because i got a deal from crutchfield that was hard to beat.....a sony xm-1600gxd amp for 349.99 and two free 12" xs-L1236's free. I don't care much about competition or non of that crap, plus i like them alot, they sound good. I don't own a van, and need kicker solobarics, nor audiobahns with extreme power, i am happy with the sony's i dont give a fu*k.


----------

